# Ordering Online



## brandnew (Sep 24, 2015)

*Has anyone ordered from Just a Soap in the UK?*

Sorry to be a bother but...I was interested in ordering from a company Just a Soap  online....I don't live in the UK....by any chance, has anyone ordered from them? I was all ready to put the check in the post when a thought hit me....does this company really exist?!?:-(  Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 24, 2015)

If you are not in the UK why would you order from them? Just curious. Are you looking to buy a soap base or something else, I am sure whatever you are looking for you can get it in the US.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 24, 2015)

Carolyn, I am assuming that the OP doesn't live in the US, either, maybe the UK is just the easiest/cheapest place to get things sent from.  Could be wrong though ("check" says American, "post" says not )

OP, if you are a non-US poster, it might be more effective if you posted (a) where you were and (b) what you are looking for, then some of our non-US members could maybe chime in with more specific information.

ETA:  Also change your re line to "Ordering online from _____" (where ever you are), or "non-US soapers, experience w/"Just a Soap" co.?", you can do that by going to edit, and then clicking on the "Go Advanced" button.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 24, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Carolyn, I am assuming that the OP doesn't live in the US, either, maybe the UK is just the easiest/cheapest place to get things sent from.  Could be wrong though ("check" says American, "post" says not )
> 
> OP, if you are a non-US poster, it might be more effective if you posted (a) where you were and (b) what you are looking for, then some of our non-US members could maybe chime in with more specific information.
> 
> ETA:  Also change your re line to "Ordering online from _____" (where ever you are), or "non-US soapers, experience w/"Just a Soap" co.?", you can do that by going to edit, and then clicking on the "Go Advanced" button.


Yep, was a little confusing whether from the US or elsewhere. Shipping from the UK is not cheap


----------



## brandnew (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok ok....no offense but my original question was....did  anyone KNOW ABOUT THE company just a soap?!?....not about where and why! You all got all off track!:? I am ordering from them because, after much searching, they had what I wanted at the best price and closest for delivery! Just worried about trusting companies I hadn't previously read about ......


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 25, 2015)

brandnew said:


> Ok ok....no offense but my original question was....did  anyone KNOW ABOUT THE company just a soap?!?....not about where and why! You all got all off track!:? I am ordering from them because, after much searching, they had what I wanted at the best price and closest for delivery! Just worried about trusting companies I hadn't previously read about ......



We tend to do that around here .. get off track. It's either one of our most endearing qualities or one of our most maddening.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry, brandnew!  Easy to get off track.  I hope someone chips in w/some good info.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 26, 2015)

It's easier when people state an absolute certainty as such and also with the why - not that we are nosey, but so that people know that you are only looking for feedback on this supplier, not other supplier suggestions. 

Popping your country in your profile information can also be handy when asking things as then people don't assume


----------



## Saponista (Sep 26, 2015)

I have bought from them. They do exist, they are based in the city I live in. However their customer service is crap and they are impossible to get hold of if you want to contact them.


----------



## Soapacetic (Sep 26, 2015)

Perhaps a google search will yield some reviews, maybe?

hth


----------



## brandnew (Sep 26, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I have bought from them. They do exist, they are based in the city I live in. However their customer service is crap and they are impossible to get hold of if you want to contact them.



Thanks for the straightforward response !:smile: glad to hear they are above board! Whew!!  Btw Saponista....just watched some of your videos for the first time! Thanks for sharing them!!

And thank you also....to the rest who did respond....the forum is a great help....and yes sometimes I enjoy your 'deviations' greatly not-ally!


----------

